
Show HN: Free Indicator Alert App for Cryptocurrency (MACD, RSI, Ichimoku) - ourarash
http://bitcoinCrazyness.com
======
ourarash
Hi, we recently launched this app to be an advanced alerting system and coin
tracker that can calculate true gain/loss for each coin in your portfolio.

It currently supports more than 1500 different coins, and can send hourly
buy/sell alerts for price limit, price changes, and indicators such as MACD,
RSI, and Ichimoku.

It also has a query system that can find all coins that meet a certain
criteria, for example, all coins that have RSI>20 and Volume > 1,000.

We look forward to any feedback and suggestions.

